# Is this Load Bearing Wall



## remodel-virgin (May 10, 2009)

I am working on my first DIY remodel in condo that I recently purchased. 
One of the tasks is to remove wall between kitchen and living room and to build island, but I heard from one of the neighboors that that wall is load bearign wall.
I read so many posts on line about determining if wall is load bearing, and final conclusion is to hire structural engineer, which I am willing to do, but at same time I would like some opinions from other people just to see if it is worthwhile paying money. I am trying to avoid situation where I will pay sembody to tells me that wall is load bearing and that I can do it. 

I will appreciate if you can give me opinion from pictures that I posted.

My initial doubt that wall is load baring came from fact that as you can see from the photos wall has been cut in the middle for range hood vent.

Thank you.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The vent would not decrease ability of the wall to be load bearing
It is the studs going up & down that carry the load
Due to the size of the spans in both rooms I would assume that it is load bearing
Basically you always assume it is load bearing until you can prove it isn't
Is there a wall above this - 2nd floor?
Is there a wall below this - basement?

What are the dimensions of each room?
Do you know which way the floor joists run?
Possibly check the basement or attic to tell


----------



## remodel-virgin (May 10, 2009)

What are the dimensions of each room? 
kitchen is 18X10
Living room 25x10
Do you know which way the floor joists run? 
Yes they are perpendicular to the wall.

As you can see from the photo there is a supporting beam running parallel to this wall, which spans throughout all condo. Since distance between the beam and the wall is only 18" I was assuming that beam carries whole load.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Depending on your span and an engineer's report, you might be able to create an island with pillars for support, so don't rule out the project....


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The subfloor is installed parallel to the stud wall. Subfloors are installed perpendicular to the joists. The joists will be running from the back wall to your stud wall and resting on it. It's a load bearing wall.
As Dave said, you can confirm by looking at the joist configuration above or below. Easiest thing to do is to look for a nailing pattern on the ceiling. There are usually a few nail pops so you can see the joist direction. In lieu of that, cut a hole in the ceiling.
Ron


----------



## remodel-virgin (May 10, 2009)

Joists are perpendicular to the wall (see photo attached to this reply)

What is prurpose of beam that runs parrallel to the wall. If beam carries whole load is this really load bearing wall or only partition wall?


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

If that is a drain pipe in your wall, you have another issue, load bearing or not


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry just opened the main photo....saw the vent pipe
Your beam may be decorative or functional, but unless its a steel I beam it doesn't seem large enough to be a support for that wide a span.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

There are probably two of those metal beams. The other one is where the two ceiling levels are. They look too light weight to hold up an 18' span. But the stud wall looks to be about 7' wide. What's supporting the ceiling joists on either end of the wall? Are there any LVL's or glulams that the ceiling joists are attached to between the stud wall and the front of the room? How wide are the ceiling joists? Are they dimensional 2x10's or 2x 12's or are they LVL's?
Ron


----------



## remodel-virgin (May 10, 2009)

Photo on original post shows whole wall, where you can see beam in front of the wall (painted wait) approximately 10x10 running parallel to the wall throughout whole living room.
Second photo shows metal plate, which i believe is for duct (vent) protection from any damages (specially during sawing).

Again I am an amateur so my guesses can be wrong.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Are you sure that is a beam that is boxed in & painted white?
It's not a wire/plumbing chase or heat/AC?

Is it a 1 floor condo with another condo above and/or below you?
Do they all have this wall?

Do you see any indication to the left or right of this wall (up in the ceiling) that there are support beams going to either side from this wall?


----------



## Reilley (Sep 4, 2008)

Are double top plates used on non-load bearing walls?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> There are probably two of those metal beams. The other one is where the two ceiling levels are. They look too light weight to hold up an 18' span. But the stud wall looks to be about 7' wide. *What's supporting the ceiling joists on either end of the wall?* Are there any LVL's or glulams that the ceiling joists are attached to between the stud wall and the front of the room? How wide are the ceiling joists? Are they dimensional 2x10's or 2x 12's or are they LVL's?
> Ron


Although it's built like a load-bearing wall, I think Ron has already asked the most pertinent question.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Reilley said:


> Are double top plates used on non-load bearing walls?


That may depend upon the wall
My great room walls the exterior walls are 8' studs+ bottom & 2 top plates
So to equal the same wall you would need to buy 10' studs & cut them down, or put a double plate somewhere

I wouldn't use two on a non load bearing wall unless I had to


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

rv.......me thinks you need to do a little more demo so you, and we, can get a little clearer picture of whats behind the drywall. Popular opinion is that is *could* be a bearing wall. I agree but untill I get to see more I couldnt swear to it one way or the other. Hire someone to come and take a look. Money well spent. Better yet, ask your friends for a reputable contractor that will come and take a look. Keep us posted.


----------



## remodel-virgin (May 10, 2009)

I didnt have time today to do more demo, but I went to condo above me and below me to check if they have walls on same place and answer is no.
Also I looked into the beam that is running parallel to the wall, it is timber dimensions 7"x7".

I will be gone for couple days and when I come back I will open ceiling and try to find structural engineer to come and take a look.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

remodel-virgin said:


> I didnt have time today to do more demo, but I went to condo above me and below me to check if they have walls on same place and answer is no.
> Also I looked into the beam that is running parallel to the wall, it is timber dimensions 7"x7".
> 
> I will be gone for couple days and when I come back I will open ceiling and try to find structural engineer to come and take a look.


The building plans should be on file at the local office, whoever does that is in your area. You might be able to look at those to find the answer.
Ron


----------

